# Scale Protrusion?



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

One of my adult male platys has become sick. His tale is very droopy and on the back half of his body only his scales are slightly protruding. To me, it doesn't seem like he is bloated...so I guess that means it can't be dropsy unless its a very early stage? What could this be? Is it contagious? Causes? 

Any feedback is always helpful, Thanks.

Stats: 
10 gallon freshwater aquarium
heater present: 78 F
three adult platys (two male, one female)
One baby platy (aprox. 4 weeks old)
water quality normal


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

How does your water test for ammonia and nitrites?
Can you post a picture of the fish?
It could be constipation. For that try feeding skinned peas or daphnia.
Dropsy, with raised scales, gives them a pine cone look when looking down at them. I was able to treat a couple dropsy fish with Maracyn-Two, but most do not pull through.


----------



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

ammonia & nitrates are fine. i'll try to get a picture up.


----------



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

protruding scales


















clamped fins & droopy tail


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I can see the raised scales. It does not look like constipation or dropsy. 
To be honest, not sure what is going on. Hope someone comes along that can help.


----------



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

It's been a while, but this issue still exists. The fish act perfectly normal, but now the scales are raised all over on him as well as one other fish. Still no bloating. The other fish has some frayed fins. 

I was wondering if a salt bath would be helpful?


----------

